# chef work in thailand (advice please)



## chef247 (Jul 19, 2010)

hello everyone pleased to meet you all. I am looking at expanding on my culinary endeavours. IM Seeking a visa and work permit, for 1 yr then hopefully i can build on that. Any advice on the best way to tackle this. Am i best to come over and try find work then apply for work visa or try and do it all from oz.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

*visa/work permit*



chef247 said:


> hello everyone pleased to meet you all. I am looking at expanding on my culinary endeavours. IM Seeking a visa and work permit, for 1 yr then hopefully i can build on that. Any advice on the best way to tackle this. Am i best to come over and try find work then apply for work visa or try and do it all from oz.


 Your best bet may be to apply for an education visa in your field , check on the government site for visa types .


----------



## chef247 (Jul 19, 2010)

oddball said:


> Your best bet may be to apply for an education visa in your field , check on the government site for visa types .



thanks heaps mate i will have a look on the website.


----------

